# Anyone use Machen's book on Greek?



## 3John2 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone here has every used Gresham Machen's book on New Testament Greek? Are any seminaries out there using it?


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has every used Gresham Machen's book on New Testament Greek? Are any seminaries out there using it?


Nope........but I love reading some Machen.....a friend had a book with some of his Seminary addresses in it (out of print) it was a great read. Sad part! Mike (my buddy) lost the book in a move! Ouch!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 16, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has every used Gresham Machen's book on New Testament Greek? Are any seminaries out there using it?



I use it, but I'm not in seminary. I know that Western Reformed Seminary in Tacoma uses it.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 16, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has every used Gresham Machen's book on New Testament Greek? Are any seminaries out there using it?



I learned my first year of Koine Greek using Machen's book, and the school I went to wasn't even Reformed. In fact, it was my curiosity in wanting to know who Machen was that was one of the things that started me on the Reformed path.

Don't know if any seminaries are currently using it. I DO know it's a lot more expensive than when I used it 20 years ago. First published by Macmillan in 1923, Machen's book has been torturing Greek students for 84 years now!


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be using that one though I had already ordered Baugh's book on Greek as it was mentioned in Westministers web page.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Apr 24, 2007)

Our church library has Machen's in it. Though I've found I like William Mounce's Basics of Biblical Greek better.

Kenneth Murphy
covenant of Grace Church - Member
MO


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just received Machen's yesterday (4-23-07). I'm STILL awaiting for Baugh's book which I ordered over a month ago.


----------



## Dwimble (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm using Machen for my current Greek 1 & 2 classes. Quite a few years ago I used Ray Summer's _Essentials of New Testament Greek_ when I took it at another seminary.

Also, if you want a nifty book to get on your own that can help, grab a copy of *[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Greek-Me-Learning-Testament-Visualization/dp/0060677058"]Greek to Me: Learning New Testament Greek Through Memory Visualization[/ame]* by J. Lyle Story and Cullen I. K. Story. It's kind of a fun book with tons of visual memory aids that can help. I highly recommend it. I understand that some schools even use it as their beginning Greek textbook.


----------



## KMK (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the way Machen wrote his book with the assumption that his students would already have a working knowledge of Latin. Boy have times changed.


----------



## Casey (Apr 26, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has every used Gresham Machen's book on New Testament Greek? Are any seminaries out there using it?


My seminary (Mid-America Reformed Seminary) uses Machen for it's summer Greek courses (for those who didn't have it in undergraduate studies).


KMK said:


> I love the way Machen wrote his book with the assumption that his students would already have a working knowledge of Latin. Boy have times changed.


Why do you say this? How does it assume you have a working knowledge of Latin?


----------



## KMK (Apr 27, 2007)

KMK said:


> I love the way Machen wrote his book with the assumption that his students would already have a working knowledge of Latin. Boy have times changed.



Sorry, I was thinking of my Crosby and Schaeffer. I have not read Machen.



> C and S Lesson 1:1 There are three declensions in Greek, instead of five as in Latin.


----------

